# In need of some temporary homes in Sacramento,CA area



## Kittish121290 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello everyone, I made another post earlier regarding my nine boys in the general forum, but long story short my landlord has mandated that I move and I have until this upcoming Tuesday evening to move our (I live with my boyfriend) belongings out of the apartment. My other animals are being housed at my parents, but they are unwilling to keep our rats there. I have contacted vet offices and boarders in my area but won't get a rate until Monday since the volume is so many. I am trying to explore as many options and seeing if anyone would be willing to care for a trio or even a couple until the end of the month when we find another home. I am willing to provide as much supplies as I am able (food primarily and bedding) and depending on how close I am willing to provide as much care as I can; all I care about at this point is getting my boys to a safe place and am willing to do anything for them. Thank you guys for listening


----------



## Kittish121290 (Jul 27, 2012)

Forgot to post the link of my original post, here it is: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?133586-Help!!!-Please-(


----------

